# Switzerland: Anyone Been?



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 3, 2020)

Anyone?




CL


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 3, 2020)

I was there many years ago when I was in college.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 3, 2020)

Starbrow said:


> I was there many years ago when I was in college.


I was thinking of doing a trip in the near future.

I know it probably has changed since then, and even more so from Tolkien's time, but what was your experience?


CL


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 4, 2020)

I visited Lucerne and Lake Constance. They were both beautiful places. I was hitchhiking at the time and I remember getting stranded and having to spend the night in a cozy little gasthaus. It was nice country but not necessarily memorable.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 4, 2020)

Starbrow said:


> I visited Lucerne and Lake Constance. They were both beautiful places. I was hitchhiking at the time and I remember getting stranded and having to spend the night in a cozy little gasthaus. It was nice country but not necessarily memorable.


Thanks Starbrow, I really appreciate it! 


CL


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 4, 2020)

My wife and I went on our honeymoon to Lake Lucerne in central Switzerland (and three times on vacation to Lake Constance before that, but every of those times on the northern, German border of it). We stayed in Brunnen, pretty much at the north-eastern part of Lake Lucerne where it splits into its east-west and north-south parts.
Switzerland was then, well over 20 years ago, an expensive place to vacation, and it hasn't gotten better (exchange rate of the Swiss Franc). But for scenery, if one likes mountain regions, certainly very worth-while.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 4, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> My wife and I went on our honeymoon to Lake Lucerne in central Switzerland (and three times on vacation to Lake Constance before that, but every of those times on the northern, German border of it). We stayed in Brunnen, pretty much at the north-eastern part of Lake Lucerne where it splits into its east-west and north-south parts.
> Switzerland was then, well over 20 years ago, an expensive place to vacation, and it hasn't gotten better (exchange rate of the Swiss Franc). But for scenery, if one likes mountain regions, certainly very worth-while.


Thanks for sharing your experience! I love mountains so I think I would love it! And I get my feet wet traveling internationally.


CL


----------



## Elthir (Jan 9, 2020)

🍁 In Montreal, Roger Federer signed my hat!

That counts in my book


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 9, 2020)

Galin, is this really you?
Or still your "alter ego" (or whatever) "Endorfin"?


----------



## Elthir (Jan 9, 2020)

First sentence by Galin.

Second sentence by Endorfin.

Pictures by Grinleaf the Ent.


----------

